# New weather model



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Read an article today that a new and improved weather model is coming. I think NOAA calls it the GFS + FV3. Interesting to read that our US model has not been overhauled in 40 years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Read an article today that a new and improved weather model is coming. I think NOAA calls it the GFS + FV3. Interesting to read that our US model has not been overhauled in 40 years.












They invested in a newer coin?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Read an article today that a new and improved weather model is coming. I think NOAA calls it the GFS + FV3. Interesting to read that our US model has not been overhauled in 40 years.


The fv3 is completely atrocious.. it was supposed to replace the gfs months ago and they delayed it because it sucks so bad.. pretty embarrassing We cant make an extended weather model worth a dam


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

iceyman said:


> The fv3 is completely atrocious.. it was supposed to replace the gfs months ago and they delayed it because it sucks so bad.. pretty embarrassing We cant make an extended weather model worth a dam


I didn't think it would be possible to be worse.

But then again, I underestimated NOAA.

Most likely they are trying to make it fit their global warming agenda and it just doesn't happen.


----------

